# Dates!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought some sunsweet dried dates today and everyone loves them! Violet especially, she's got a sweet tooth; whic makes giving her raw honey and dark chocolate easy so I can't complain. What's your ratties favorite fruit?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never tried dates before, but my rats really don't care for fruit. They will nibble at it for a few seconds and then get bored. Lol. 
I've tried bananas, tomatoes, grapes, rasins, strawberries, and apples. Neither of them have had a very great impact. I've never tried dates though.


----------



## rattie_lovers (Mar 7, 2013)

I never tried dates because I heard grapes/raisin are deadly to them and I wasn't sure if dates were. But I know my rats just love any fruit or nuts I give em!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Grapes and raisins are fine for rats, my rats love them. It is dogs who can not eat grapes, onions or raisins, it is toxic and can cause kidney failure.


----------



## rattie_lovers (Mar 7, 2013)

lol maybe that's what I was thinking of, awe my poor rats missed out on those grapes!


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

My rat loves dates and bananas..but she seems to enjoy vegetables more than fruits. She loves kale, broccoli, bell peppers, arugula, bok choy, carrots, peas, green beans, corn, edemame, and cooked sweet potato, but she doesn't seem to like tomatoes (which some people consider a fruit!) or celery. 

She'll eat certain types of apples but not others. 
She seems to be able to tolerate raspberries, but isn't too fond of blackberries, oranges, and strawberries. She pretty much ignores grapes and raisins.  I thought it was odd that she preferred veggies to fruits since the fruits are sweeter, and the veggies (esp kale) are more bitter in comparison.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My girls love dates too!! and Dried figs  ... It's so interesting how rats really have varied food preferences... 3/4 of the rats LOVE banana, they all like strawberry, they eat broccoli, carrot, tomato, etc etc... I think rats develop a taste for the foods their owner does, lol! I LOVE fruit, and often share my smoothies with the girls  

They also like garlic and ginger, which I use a lot of... I've heard some people's rats will not eat garlic, but if i make some soup or rice dish with tons of garlic, we all chow down together  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My deased boy Ratticus would not eat raw carrots , broccoli or cauliflower, he would only eat it if it was steamed/ cooked. Picky little rats, but they like what they like...lol


----------

